# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Hosting site trwn.gr

## argi

Γιατί δεν μιλάτε στο ΔΣ του ΑWMN ίσως κάνουν αυτοί κατόπιν συννενοησης hosting στο site σας...

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια... αντε και με ομοσπονδία...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## fotos

> Γιατί δεν μιλάτε στο ΔΣ του ΑWMN ίσως κάνουν αυτοί κατόπιν συννενοησης hosting στο site σας...


Το θέμα ενός site όπως πχ το βασικό (http://www.trwn(.gr)) αλλά και των υπολοίπων υπηρεσιών (που λογικά θα είναι στημένες στο ίδιο μηχάνημα όπως είναι τώρα) είναι να είναι διαθέσιμες και στην ασύρματη κοινότητα. Ούτε στην Αμερική, ούτε στην Αθήνα... αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα. Δεν έχουν όλοι οι ασύρματοι χρήστες Internet και άμα δεν μπορούν (όλοι) αυτοί να το δούν και να προσθέσουν υλικό τότε τι νόημα έχει; Φαντάζομαι πως όταν φτάσουμε στο σημείο αυτό, ... θα βρούμε κάποια συμμετρική DSL με χαμηλό κόστος!  :: 




> Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια... αντε και με ομοσπονδία... 
> @rg!


Φχαριστούμε. Ας ξεκινήσουμε με σύλλογο και την κατάκτηση του κόσμου ας την αφήσουμε για λίγο αργότερα!  ::   ::   :: 
-fot

----------


## argi

To σχόλιο το έκανα επειδή είδα να μιλάτε για hosting και νομίζω πως θα είναι χαμένα λεφτά... Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα να υπάρχει ασύρματα... 

Καλή δουλειά...

@rg!

----------


## MoHε-L

Αν όλα πάνε καλά τότε το hosting το προσφέρω εγώ δωρεάν .
Μην κολλάμε εκεί .

----------


## fotos

Μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε εδώ την συζήτηση για το hosting. Αν και θεωρώ ότι ακόμα είναι ιδιαίτερα νωρίς, δεν είναι κακό να έχουμε και αυτό στα υπόψη.

@prokopis
Δεν ήξερα ότι έχεις και Internet πρόσβαση από το σπίτι με καλό upload.  ::   ::   :: 

Από τις βασικές απαιτήσεις θα είναι το site και οτιδήποτε σχετικό (nodedb) να είναι προσβάσιμα *ΚΑΙ* ασύρματα αλλά *ΚΑΙ* internetικά. Για να το κάνεις host θέλεις καλό upload στο internet. Μακάρι μέχρι τότε να έχουν επεκταθεί οι DSL και στο συμμετρικό κομμάτι και σε λογικές τιμές... Θα ζήσουμε άραγε για να το δούμε αυτό;  ::   ::

----------


## Zakk

Περί θέματος trwn site, το έχω πεί, το ξαναλέω ότι είμαι διαθέσιμος να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ για την κατασκευή-συντήρησή του  ::

----------


## MoHε-L

@ fotos 

Όταν λέω για hosting εννοώ σε κανονικό server με 100Mb γραμμή που ήδη έχω account για 10 domains........

----------


## fotos

Οκέυ θα το πω για μια ακόμη φορά:

*Βασική προϋπόθεση για το site θα είναι να είναι διαθέσιμο ΚΑΙ ασύρματα ΚΑΙ από το Internet.*.

Ωχ μεγάλο βγήκε αυτό!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotos

Οκέυ να κάνουμε μια ενημέρωση και για αυτό το θέμα, ώστε να αρχίσει να συζήτηση πάλι και να παρθούν κάποιες αποφάσεις.

Το hosting του site τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια ήταν ευγενική χορηγία του UoP, πράγμα που εξυπηρετούσε αφού το μισό TRWN σπούδαζε εκεί!  :: 
Πλέον που το 1/4 του TRWN είναι Σουηδία και το άλλο 1/3 είναι Αθήνα, πρέπει να βρεθεί μια νέα λύση για το θέμα του hosting. Για το hosting όπως έχω πει κα παλιότερα καλό είναι να είναι διαθέσιμο και ασύρματα και ενσύρματα (με το Internet) για ευνόητους λόγους που έχω ξανααναφέρει.

Επίσης υπάρχει και το θέμα του site. Το είχα στήσει εγώ αρχικά σε PHPNuke στην niovi. Κατά την μεταφορά στον asyrmatix που είχε νέες εκδόσεις MySQL, PHP κτλ. το site έσπασε (δεν ξέρω γιατί και δεν είχα χρόνο να το ψάξω). Επίσης χρειαζότανε ανανέωση και περιεχόμενο (είχε κάποια πράγματα αλλά δεν ενημερωνότανε σε τακτική βάση δυστυχώς). Ο Zakk είχε αναλάβει (από όσο ξέρω) να φτιάξει κάτι καινούργιο, αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα η προσπάθεια ναυάγησε.

Τις τελευταίες μέρες είχα μια προσωπική επικοινωνία με τον alg0 για το θέμα, ώστε να βρεθεί μια καλύτερη λύση, αλλά επειδή και εγώ δεν έχω χρόνο αυτές τις ημέρες (μέχρι την Παρασκευή δηλαδή), δεν κάναμε κινήσεις. Προσωπικά το site που πρότεινε να σηκώσουμε δεν μου άρεσε (για την ακρίβεια θέλει *ΠΟΛΥ* δουλειά για να στρώσει και με αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα στο βάθος). Η προτασή μου ήταν να στηθεί προφανώς κάποιο καλό CMS και όχι να προσπαθήσουμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα ακόμα. Εξ΄ άλλου υπάρχουν αρκετά όμορφα CMS πλέον.

Ακούω απόψεις, προτάσεις και ιδέες κτλ. κτλ.

ΥΓ. Κάτι που θα πρέπει να γίνει επίσης είναι η μεταφορά του DNS από το ονομά μου στον σύλλογο. Αντώνη πότε θα το φροντίσουμε αυτό;

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Το site δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται σε κάποιο server (hosting μέσω inet) και προσβάσιμο μέσω trwn με κάτι σαν mirror (apache mod_proxy) με την adsl κάποιου ? Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θέλει και τρελό bandwith....

Τώρα όσο αναφορά το script, γιατί να μην γράψουμε κάτι δικό μας ? Δεν ξέρω για του alg0, αλλά το script που τρέχει στη σελίδα του κόμβου μου (PHP + MySQL) μια χαρά χειροποίητο είναι και με admin panel, moderator panel, news editor panel κλπ. και μπορεί να αλλάξει και να επεκταθεί πολύ εύκολα.... Έτσι κι αλλιώς με την PHP κάνεις παπάδες....  ::

----------


## warchief

Μιας και βρήκα λίγο χρόνο καλο θα ήθελα να πω την άποψη μου.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον fot, όπως είχαμε πει και σε τελευταία GS (στην τελευταία που ήμουν εγώ παρόν) πρέπει τα DNS records να τα πάρει ο Σύλλογος.

Ξέρω πως είναι πολύ πιο βολικό να τα έχει ένα άτομο στο όνομα του, αλλα για σιγουριά και για να αποφευχθούν τυχόν προβλήματα καλο είναι να το πάρει ο Σύλλογος. Για το θέμα του web site όντως θα είναι βολικό να έχει ταυτόχρονα inet - trwn σύνδεση για ευνόητους λόγους, καλο θα ήταν επίσης να ζητηθεί επίσημα από το uop η συνεχεια φιλοξενίας του site. Στην περίπτωση που κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι δυνατό η λύση που προτείνει ο picburner ακούγεται καλή, και θα ήταν καλύτερο να επιτευχθεί μέσω tunelling.

θα μπορούσα να φιλοξενήσω εγώ το site στην Stockholmh αλλα αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχω server για να το κάνω. Όσων αφορά τον σχεδιασμό του site, καλο θα ήταν να ξεχάσουμε custom php implementations και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα δοκιμασμένο engine.

Ο Δημήτρης Μακρhς από όσο θυμάμαι μαζί με τον Ζακ είχε αρχίσει μια προσπάθεια μετάβασης του site (ίσως και όχι) σε joomla, καλο θα ήταν να συνεχίζατε επί αυτής της βάσης, ώστε να μην ξανά ανακαλύπτεται ο τροχός από την αρχή.

Είπα και ελάλησα (lol)

Γιώργος

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Για hosting σε server δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, κάθεται το 1gbyte που έχω στη Αγγλία... Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα....

----------


## alg0

fotos apo oti βλεπεις δεν υπαρχει μεγαλο ενδιαφερον. Γιατι δεν αφηνεις τις δικές μας (εστω και προσωρινές λύσεις να λειτουργήσουν)

Προτείνω να μπει στον σερβερ του picburn3r αγγλια και για το ασυρματο να το κανω host εγω .. ετσι και αλλιώς τα DNS θα στελνουν το καθενα στο κατάλληλο σερβερ.

http://www.trwn --> Wirelless DNS στο σερβερ μου (που ηδη ισχύει)
http://www.trwn.gr --> στον σερβερ στην αγγλια του picburn3r ή σε καποιο hosting προσφορα του AWMN ...


τι λες?

----------

